

Optimising Clojure (5x speedup) - andrewcooke
http://acooke.org/cute/Optimising1.html

======
peregrine
Sorry to be off topic but this websites layout is unreadable on my G2. The
right pane doesn't scroll and the text doesn't line up to the right.

~~~
icey
Yeah, it's unreadable on an iPad as well

~~~
andrewcooke
apparently you need to scroll with two fingers or something? as far as i can
tell, it's a problem with the way that mobile devices handle scrolling of
different areas.

anyway, my apologies - at some point i intend to update it with the latest yui
libs, which hopefully will fix things.

~~~
icey
2-finger scrolling works, thanks

